# How do you wash a wild fledgeling/nestling Pigeon?



## Jessica9 (Feb 1, 2011)

There is a wild fledgling/nestling at our balcony.
We made a box sort nest to let it have a place to sleep, or whatever it wants to do with it.
Since it stayed in most the time when it is not hungry, it poops goes #2 in it a lot.
So it sits in there and gets the poop on some of it's feathers.
So I want to know how to get it off, to wash it.
How?
P.S. It is scared of me and will peck me if I try to touch it.
Thanks,
Jessica9
Please reply!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Its natural instinct for a pigeon to be scared of you, and good for the pigeon, because it means it is less likely to approach a human who may do it harm.
As far as washing is concerned, if you have a small "frying pan" size dish or shallow plastic container, put about an inch of warm, tepid (not hot) water in the bottom and leave it out near to the pigeon. 
Normally they love having baths, but prefer to do it on their own. Maybe it hasnt learned yet, but it will. Sometimes they wont go near if you are watching though.
If you try to give it a bath yourself, it may well get pretty stressed, so not a good idea if the pigeon is not used to being handled.


----------



## Jessica9 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the idea!
Jessica9
P.S. How do you post a picture?Like right nest to your name?
Also, why am I,"Squab" and you,"Senior Bird"?

Thanks again!


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

the name is based on the mnumber of post you have made. Look at ypur profile and you can add a picture. Do give your baby a bath tub it will do it owne cleaning just make sure it is someplace that can get wet.


----------

